# فهرس مواضيع الصيانه



## zanitty (10 مايو 2012)

9. فهرس مواضيع الصيانه




[*=right]مشكله صيانه

[*=right]ارشادات و نصائح في استخدام المكيف
[*=right]موديل كباس التكييف ونظيره من الموديلات الاخرى
[*=right]من يسال عن اكواد مكيف سامسونغ vestel
[*=right]الشركات المصنعه للضواغط (الكباس)
[*=right]صيانة وحدات المياه المثلجة
[*=right]كتاب HVAC Troubleshooting Guide
[*=right]كتاب عن صيانة معدات التبريد و التكييف بالعربى
[*=right]تنظيف ملفات التبريد لجهاز تبريد الغرفة
[*=right]حصريا أفضل طرق الكشف علي التنسيم أعداد محمد مناف
[*=right]طرق الكشف علي التنسبم با ستخدام أجهزة أكتشاف التنسيم الالكترونية
[*=right]طرق الكشف علي التنسبم با ستخدام أجهزة أكتشاف التنسيم الالكترونية 2
[*=right]شرح طرق الكشف علي التنسيم باجهزة أكتشاف الالكترونية 3
[*=right]طرق الكشف علي التنسيم الجزءالثالث والاخير
[*=right]شرح بعض رموز ( مستر يورك ) المستخدمة في الدوائر الكهربائية للمكيفات
[*=right]خبرات للمهندسين العرب
[*=right]أفضل أنواع ومزايا وعيوب المكيف الشباك
[*=right]اعطال الثلاجات
[*=right]تفضل هنا ..لاي استفسار عن ثلاجتك او غسالتك او مكيفك او....
[*=right]كتالوج الصيانة المصور best practice manual-hvac
[*=right]مشاركة متواضعة قاعدة بيانات محركات التبريد
[*=right]فحص وتشخيص اعطال محامل اجهزة التبريد (Chiller)

أستفسار بسيط ,,,
إلي الكفاءات ومهندسين التكييف والفنيين والاعضاء.. بيدكم وحدكم الحل
أستفسار عن مشكلة مكيف دولابي
التلاجة طلعت ريحة زي الريحة اللي بتطلع من حرق الكاوتش ايه السبب
ممكن حد يفيدنى عن مراوح التهويه والشفاطات الصناعية
ماهو كابلاري و الفلتر ؟
موضوع مهم جدا ارجوا ان تفيدونا به ؟
كيف تعرف كمية الزيت في الكمبريسور-الضاغط-؟
مشكلة ببراد DAEWoo لا يجمد !
مشكلة انسداد بلف التمدد أو الانبوبة الشعرية
سؤال: ماهى الطريقه الصحيحه لمعرفة كفاءة الكباس
كيف تنظيم ثرموستات
الضغط منخفض والمكيف مملوء بالغاز
سوااااال هام فى التكييف فري ستاند يونيون اير
مشكلة فى تكييف كارير
مشكلة السبلت ياالمهندسين
ماالسبب العلمي لكون الشيل اقتصادي على المدى البعيد......
الالرمات e5 f5 للتكييف الاسبليت
التشخيص الذاتى للعطل لمكيف شارب السقفى
ضرورى برجاء المساعده السريعة
الضغط منخفض والمكيف ممتلئ بالغاز
مشكلة حرجة واجهتني
استفسار لأخوكم أبو العرب؟؟؟؟
كيف يتبدل عاكس قديم مع اخر جديد ؟
مشكلة
كيف يتم شحن الغاز السبليت في الشركات ؟
مشكل تكون ثلج على خط السحب
هام وعاجــــــــــــــــل
مشكلة البخار فى اجهزة الاسبليت
موضوع هام ارجو من الساده المشرفين الرد لاهميته
مشكله في المكيف
ما هي الصيانة المطلوبة للحفاظ علي المكيف كفاءة وسنيين خدمة
مساعدة
الضواغط المزدوجة
ثلاجة سامسنوج كلوتيك 18 قدم
كشف تهريب الغاز بواسطة جهاز الاشعة الفوق بنفسجية جهاز بجد روعة
أستحلفكم بالله ساعدوني
مشكلة فى اسبيلت كاريير
مكيف سبلت
طلب حل مشكلة في ثلاجة
مجموعة من الفيديوهات المصورة لأعمال صيانة أجهزة التبريد والتكييف كهربيا
الكود fault E4 في تكييف متحرك راجعت الكتالوج فوجدته
المكيف يطفأ وحده بعد دقيقة
سأل عن البخاخ الخاص بلمبخر
مساعدة
عطل غريب
أنا في ورطة ساعدوني من فضلكم
مساعدة fan الفان يشتغل حوالي 2 ثواني
مشكلة في الثلاجة عندي أرجو المساعدة
تعلم طريقه صيانة اجهزة التكييف
لدية بعض اسئلة حول السبليت
ارجو المساعده
مساعدة عاجلة
اعمال الحريق والماء الخارجية
ارجو المساعدة من ذوى الخبرة عطل بمكيف كارير شباك 2,25 حصان
ارجو المساعده
سؤال محتار فى اجابتة وياريت تفيدونا
ارجو المساعده
يا شباب ارجو المساعده
استفسار عن مكيف الشباك
صمام التمدد r22 و r134
كتالوج عن اجهزة الصيانة
ساعدوني من فضلكم انا مرتبك وحائر
مشكلة فى ثلاجة كريازى 20 قدم
سبليت يشتغل اثناء الليل و ولا يشتغل اثناء النهار
المساعده العاجله لحل مشكلتي لاسبيلت lg
ضروورري بليزززز مكيف آسبلتٍ lg
مشكلة فصل في سبلت unionaire
مساعدة من الاساتذة
مشكلتي مع ثلاجة هتاشي
ثلاجه كريازي
سبليت يشتغل و يتوقف
اخطاء السبليت
مشكله صيانه قول رأيك
كتاب عن صيانة معدات التبريد و التكييف بالعربى
ممكن مساعدة في تركيب وحدة بضاغطين للfahu
هل يمكن قص انابيب غاز المكيف؟؟؟
هل فكرتي حلوة
مانيوال شركة ترين Trane-Air-Conditioning-Manual-Ver1965
تسريب مياة من فتحة التهوية- سبليت 1.5
كيف اربط كونتكتر لاسبلت 2طن نيونين اير
عاجل جدا مشاكل في التكييف المركزي ؟
تسريب الفريون
هل للبرودة تاثير علي الفاكيوم......؟؟؟
اريدو حلاً
طلب مساعدة
مشكلة في ثلاجة اندسيت
افيدونا سريعا فى هذه المشكلة فى المسجد عن 6 تكييفات (جديد)فرش
مساعدة مستعجل من خبراء في مكييف
مشكلة فى جهاز تكييف باور
ارجو الافادة يااصحاب السعادة
مشكلة الحقوووووووووووووووووني بحلها
مشكلة في تبريد تكييف شارب 2.25 بارد للخبراء
سؤال
ياريت من خبراء المنتدى مساعدتى
سؤال بحاجة لجواب
اخواني الكرام ارجو المساعدة في معرفة قدرة الكباسات بمختلف انواعها
تشغيل السبليت على البارد cool تكون هواء حارا
أعطال الشيلر
فنيين تركيب الاسبليت ممكن سؤال مهم جدا
تبريد ضعيف لمكيف جديد
ثلج على الوحدة الداخلية
مكييف لا يعمل وأريد تغيير المكييف الدخلي فهل من مساعدة
عدلت كمية الغاز في المكيف و لكن مازال ضعيفا
شرح دائره كهربائيه لغرف التبريد
ممكن طريقة معرفة انبوب السحب من انبوب الطرد
اين المكان الافضل للصمام الثلاثي والثنائي في السبلاي ولا الريتيرن ولمااااذا.......
ليش كل هالغربله يامكيفي......... أعظم الشكر لمن سيسااعدني
بخصوص الكابستور وضعف الكهرباء الرجاء تقديم مقترح لحل مشكلة ضعف الكهرباء للتكييف الشباك
سؤال لمهندسي محطات الأمونيا التبريدية
مشكلة بالـ fancoil
افادة وسوال عن تركيب ثلاجة الخضار
ممكن طريقة نقل مكيف سبليت من مكان الى اخر دون الحاجة...........
سؤال عن المكيف الشباك
برجاء سرعة الأفادة بخصوص عطل تكييف باور 3حصان سبليت
جهاز الضغط المنخفض (lp)
ارجوا دخول المهندسين المتخصصين فى التشلرات.
معلومات رائعة عن اجهزة التكييف..صيانتها و فحصها و عملها.....
استشارة هامة (( تبريد مياه حوض المكيف الصحراوي بالفريون)) ؟؟؟
مساعدة
اريد حل لمشكلة فى تكييف شارب
طلب مساعده بخصوص الثيرموستات في التكييف
سؤال للمهندسين الكرام
الي عايز تليفون اي مورد (صحي ) يتفضل هنا .....
اريد معرفة كل مايخص نظام split decorative units
اي استفسار في اعطال التكييف فتفضل بالدخول ...؟؟؟
air cooled chiller
الثلاجة
سؤال فى التبريد والتكيف
مشكلة بأيس ميكر بريما ايطالى
افيدونا يا اهل الخبرة
buffer vessel
HVAC control
الكشف على اجزاء الدائرة الكهربية
اول مشارك المرجو المساعد
الضاغط يعمل بس يسخن بعدة دقائق؟؟
نتعلم كيفية قراءة معلومات الضاغط
وظيفة صيانة الثلاجات المنزلية ( الكتاب الرابع )
وظيفة صيانة الثلاجات المنزلية ( الكتاب الثالث)
وظيفة صيانة الثلاجات المنزلية ( الكتاب الثاني )
وظيفة صيانة الثلاجات المنزلية ( الكتاب الاول )
كبريسور مكيف يفصل
خبراء الصيانة ....akc 114a
ان المكييف يعمل ولاكن هواء حار مو بارد ؟؟
Tac hvac control
مخططات توضيحيه للضاغطات سياره
هل من الممكن ان اعرف ماهو الفرق بين outomatic balancing valve ,manul
مككيفات السبلت والشباك
الثرومستات 3 طرف
وين المشكلة بالكمبرسور والا بالكباستور؟
سلسلة من الفيديو تشرح اسباب عطل الضاغط
مساعدة في تبريد السيارة
عطل e4 في سبلت جنرال كنتوري
تكييف متحرك ( بورتابل ) يستهلك كهرباء ويصدر صوت مزعج ما السبب ؟
كم امبير تحتاج المبردة حتى تعمل
تكييف اول ما برفع مفتاح الكهرباء الوحدة الخارجية تعمل
مساعدة في تكييف شباك يفصل كل 10 دقائق
كيفية قياس سعة التبريد لجهاز تكييف
ما فائده المواسير الشعريه
يوجد لدى مشكلة فى مكييف سبليت الزامل أرجو الإفادة
سؤال عن محابس غرفة المضخات
ثلاجة سمسونج
ثلاجة تشتغل ثم تفصل مباشرة
درجة حرارة دخول ورجوع الماء من والى التشيلر ؟
مشكله حصلت في التكييف و يا ريت الاقي حل من الافاضل
>>دوائر التحكم في اجهزة التكييف المختلفة بملف واحد وبالترتيب<<
المهارات الواجب توافرها فى فنى التبريد وتكييف الهواء
أرجو الإفادة
سألني صديقي
كيفية معالجة تسريب الغاز السليت؟
الدخول ضروري
معرفة خط السحب والدفع للسبلت
ما هي كمية الفوريون التي تشحن لكل ضاغط؟
vacuume
سول شوية غريب بس مهم ! كيف اكون سريعا عند ربط سبليت ؟(install split unit)
مميزات وعيوب البلف العاكس اعداد مستر يورك
unionair split unit 1 ton
هذا سالي واين اجابتك
كيف اعبئ زيت المكيف
الي عايز تليفون أي مورد ..... يقرأ الموضوع ده
مساعدة من فضلكم
ملحقات دوائر التبريد
ما هي الخطوات الاساسية الازمة للكشف على الكمبروسير ( الضاغط)
شاهد وجاوب لكي تفيد وتستفيد
ممكن أجابه وافيه
أرجو الإفادة من فضلكم
اريد مساعدة, الدال على الخير كفاعلة
مالمشكله في هذا الفيديو ؟ (ماتور مروحه مبخر+سيور)
كتاب فى تكييف السيارات Haynes Techbook automotive H&AC
مواصفات الزيوت المستخدمة في الضواغط
أنواع الثرموستات وكيفية فحصها؟
أسباب أرتفاع وأنخفاض الضغط داخل منظومة التبريد والتكييف
الأعطال التي يمكن تشخيصها من خلال شاشة السبلت يونت
نصيحتكم اختار ايه ؟
كيفية تفريغ و شحن غاز الفاريون لسبليت ؟
مقاسات البكبلري تيوب ( الانبوبة الشعرية )
مشكلة فى غرفة تجميد
سخانة كومبريسر لوتاري
هل ممكن اشغل مروحة سقف اثناء تشغيل التكييف
طلب مساعده عاجله ولسمحتو
سؤال
طلب مساعدة
مشكله فى تكييف شارب العربى شباك 1.5 حصان
دورة الزيت
كيف يتم فحص الضاغط بدون ربطه من داخل اليونت ؟
آرجو آلمسآإعده (( مكيفآت سبليت ))
ارجو المساعده بخصوص تايمر الثلاجه
تكفون يارجال تكفون
سؤال صغير عن متسعة السبلت يونت؟
أسئله هامة فى التكييفات (لمبتدأ)
كورس كامل مصور عن ضواغط -screw
سؤال ضرورى
مشكلة في تكييف سبليت كارير
Air separator
سؤال يحيرني ارجو الاجابة عليه من فضلكم
مكيف مركزي كونسيلد أو سبليت أيهما أفضل ؟
مساعدة من فضلكم
سؤال للمهندسين ارجو الاجابة ؟؟
تسكير في مواسير المكيف


----------

